

Squeak running on Google Android - zacharypinter
http://news.squeak.org/2010/02/13/squeak-on-android/

======
jdietrich
This is why I'm backing the Android platform. In the short term, Apple has the
advantage of elegance and sheer weight of numbers, but the amount of really
clever stuff getting written for Android is quite striking. Apple create
elegant interfaces, but Google create elegant platforms.

------
orangecat
Nice, it's not usable yet but it launches and the speed seems acceptable on my
Nexus One. Squeak would be a great learning tool on the iPad, if Apple ever
relaxes their idiotic policy on interpreted code.

~~~
Zak
_if Apple ever relaxes their idiotic policy on interpreted code._

There's a simple solution to that: buy Android tablets instead, and encourage
your friends to do the same. Blog about your reasons for doing so.

------
onewland
That is fucking awesome.

Maybe the mobile development environment of the future is something like this;
code but with a lot of the logic workflow done in the user interface. This
certainly seems more amenable to development than Xcode or Visual Studio on an
iPhone or HTC.

------
csmeder
<http://squeak.org/> results in

    
    
      Bad Gateway
    
      The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
    

what is squeak?

~~~
s-phi-nl
An open-source Smalltalk implementation. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeak>.

------
epall
Is this somehow running natively on the underlying ARM cpu instead of in the
Java VM? Can you put an app in the Marketplace that does such unholy things?

~~~
orangecat
<http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/1.6_r1/index.html>

